# Saved fur on new kits?



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

Last month one of my does had a litter of 9 that all died of cold and starvation. I saved her pulled fur in a ziplock. She had a new litter this morning. Should I put the saved fur in the nest box on the new kits?


----------



## Baymule (May 6, 2019)

I never did that. Did she pull fur this time?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 6, 2019)

I would think the rabbit could smell the death of the nine on the pulled fur, may confuse her ?


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

Yes, she pulled a little fur. Not as much. Its also warmer outside now


----------



## AmberLops (May 6, 2019)

I've done that once before and it seemed to work out just fine...but make sure the hair is clean with no blood in it.
But if it's above 45 degrees at night where you live then the babies should be fine with just the little bit of hair the mom pulled.
Also...how many babies did she have? If there are more than 3 kits in the box they will be okay for warmth as long as it's not freezing


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

Its may in central Florida. More than three kits but i did not get an exaxt count. It was like 5 in the morning and i waa trying to do the minimum so i could get to work but has to be at least not including the two dead giants


----------



## Gary (May 6, 2019)

At least 5


----------



## AmberLops (May 6, 2019)

They should be just fine.
You don't have to worry about them being too cold in your spring temps! It's been in the 80's here in middle Tennessee and I took some hair out of my nestboxes because the babies were spreading out, which tells you they are too warm


----------

